# Southern California - Orange County



## VLOVE (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone want to meet up locally for a Vizsla get together?
We have two vizsla's that would love to play.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

vlove,
Next time you come north stop by the eastern part of the SF Bay Area. We have a great group of Hungarian Pointers and owners that love to walk.

RBD


----------



## saconley (Nov 15, 2012)

My wife and I got our first V in October. She just hit 13 weeks so we're a couple weeks away from taking her out in public but this could definately be a fun play date in the future. She's doing great, but we can't wait to get her outside and playing. I will definately bookmark this Thread for the future. 

We live in HB off Beach Blvd. 2 miles away from Dog Beach.

Any Recommendations on good dog parks around HB that she'd enjoy? Her best friend is our close friend's alaskan malmute. It's amazing how great she is with such a large dog, she just wants to play. She runs circles around him, very amusing.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

We are in LA area, but come down south once in awhile. If you have a meetup let us know. Oso wants in. 

The San Diego Vizsla meetup group is very consistent. 
http://www.meetup.com/vizsla-38/

The LA group is very INconsistent.
http://www.meetup.com/LA-Vizslas/

There are probably people from OC in both groups. Dog beach is just amazing. Oso is his happiest at the beach. If we lived 2 miles away, I think we'd be there everyday.  Otherwise, I can't help because I'm up North. 

I would love to plan a meetup, but in order to go hiking off leash, we'd have to do so illegally anywhere near me and I feel weird doing something like that "officially" or with a large group of dogs. What do those for you in this area think?


----------



## saconley (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds exciting, can't wait until she grows up and gets all her shots.

Do you have any issues with salt water and Oso? I would assume you guys always rince him off after a trip to the beach. Our breeder mentioned using a type of shampoo or skin conditioner after goign to the beach? I figured I'd return to that topic once she got older with the breeder!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We live in North County San Diego so Orange County is not far, let us know if you meet up! We have a puppy, almost 11 months old.


----------



## HobbestheTiger (May 13, 2013)

I live in Anaheim and have a 10 month male puppy, Hobbes. We go somewhat regularly to the HB dog beach on the weekends and would love to meet up to play either there or at an OC dog park. Hope to hear from others in the OC area.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

San Diego here, but we are not picking up Dre for another 6 weeks. I was going to stop by the meet up last Saturday to meet people, but got called into work. Looking forward to meeting everyone, though!


----------



## Dachealexa (Jul 30, 2013)

MilesMom said:


> We live in North County San Diego so Orange County is not far, let us know if you meet up! We have a puppy, almost 11 months old.


We live in Oceanside Ca, would love to get the dogs together


----------



## Paytonspop (Oct 8, 2012)

We live in Anaheim Hills and would love to meet up! Our Vizsla Payton is 10 months old and we go on the trails off leash every Friday.


----------



## itanya (Sep 24, 2013)

San Diego here! Brand new vizsla mom  Our Rufio is only 8 weeks old, but I cannot wait to meet everyone in the area when he is ready!


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

San Diego here, going on about...hmmm... 19 weeks old.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our boys are 21 months and 19 weeks now. Always looking for fun new hikes in San Diego!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

San Diego checking in! Mine is 15 weeks and 3 days old


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Yay! San Diego here too! 14 months. Shall we set a time and place for a fun vizsla meet up?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are up for that!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Would love to meet everyone! Just name a time and a place and we will be there. We are in Mira Mesa area, but don't missing driving wherever. 

We do have puppy classes on Saturdays between 1 and 2:30 pm for the next few weeks, but other than that our schedule is pretty open.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Sunday 10/13?

I'm not sure where to go...
MilesMom, I love reading your experience about trail running. Maybe you know a great area with fun trails where we could hike?

(Kafka at my office )


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a race that morning but am free in the early afternoon! 

Elfin Forest legally off lead. It's a tough climb, but I think the puppies could do it. Once we get to the top the big dogs could run and if the puppies need a rest they can take it there!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

We will join on 10/13, if you don't mind!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

12 work? I could do a bit earlier but would be coming from my race so you would have to deal with unshowered V owner. I would guess we will be out there about 2 hrs. There is a water fountain at the start, 1.5 mile marker, and 3 mile marker. I usually carry a bottle too. 

We will see how long the puppies can go. Aim for the 1.5 mile marker and then see how they are feeling, like I said the big dogs can run around. Usually 3 miles is nothing for Chase but I've never tried him on steeper terrain so not sure how he long he will last.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmmm. My husband and I grew up in San Marcos. This sounds like fun. I'll ask my husband what he thinks. We haven't left the house since our baby was born, but maybe the grandparents want to babysit for our first sans baby outing. I'm sure Oso would have a blast. It's nice to find place where it's legal for the dogs to be off leash.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

12 works for me!

My V is great on hikes, but I'm sure that running around with other vizslas instead of just me is a lot more tiring 

I know someone with 2 V's who might be interested too and will let them know!

Yay! I'm excited!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

So I guess Elfin is supposed to be leashed on weekends (was looking at rules) but I haven't had a problem, I guess each individual can feel it out. 

I usually leash mine on the way up the hill because it's single track and I don't want them to bombard someone descending, but at the mile marker it opens up and I let Miles go. 

LMK if that sounds ok or if you want to feel out a different location (dog beach or Mountain Vista Dog Run come to mind).


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I would be fine with Elfin. 
Del Mar Dog beach would be great too (I have still never been).

Maybe ones who plan to come with younger puppies can let us know if they have a preference?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Either is fine with me as well. Votes for Elfin vs. Dog Beach to others coming?


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

No difference whatsoever


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe let's hit the beach this time then when the weather cools a bit more do the hike, nov/ December. Wish I could go earlier, wondering if 12 in inland San Diego too hot for pups.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Beach works. We are just minutes from Del Mar so it's a win-win for us


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes us too. Out boys love the beach and can't wait to meet up!


----------



## dgm (Dec 23, 2011)

Would love to join in on a hike sometime in Dec.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Great! Kafka loves the beach. See you all there!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Just a reminder: meet up this Sunday, Del Mar dog beach at noon. Can't wait! 

Kafka saving up her energy for Sunday :


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre just told me that he is really excited to meet new friends. Will see you guys there!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

It was really great meeting you all!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

And a few more


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like they are fast friends... I would love to join you in Dec. if that is the next gathering. I am in RVP but never mind a little drive for some great doggie fun. Please post the day in Dec. and the location if it is other than the dog beach. 
;D ;D ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our boys are passed out ;D they had so much fun!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures and great meeting you! Dre was out cold... till about 7pm. After that he destroyed a bully stick and switched to a pressed rawhide bone


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I was disappointed to miss last week's get together. It turns out though that the San Diego vizsla meetup group's monthly meetup is this Saturday, 10/19 10am at fiesta island. We may actually make it and a lot of people RSVP'd on the meetup group. 20 people. Not sure how many dogs. 

If anyone wants to exercise with their vizsla friends I'm hoping for fun!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Ah. Missed your post last night. We were there today and Dre's brother Ruger was there too. Fun meet!

My favorite picture of the day - Brothers Dre & Ruger


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Vizsla fest


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry for the last minute post. Love seeing those beautiful Vs. This was our first outing without baby since she was born. How telling that it was a Vizsla meetup. 

Ours was the one in the vest. I had an issue with the camera and despite taking lots of photos, didn't get any great shots. Hopefully, I'll be more social at our next meetup.


----------

